# The Anderson Varejão Fan Club



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok i'm now starting something that i have been wanting to do for very long time.

i'm now starting officialy the Anderson Varejão fan club and for the people that think that i should waite a little more, well, i've been using this nickname for 2 years now, and i've been fallowing this kid for a very very long time, so i think that this is the right time to start it.

if you want to join, just pm me ok?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll save myself the trouble of the PM and just post here  He's the guy I was hoping would drop to my Wizards in the second round; I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

:sup: 
Count me in!


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

I tell my frioends for 2 years that he is the best brazilian of this genneration, if want proves I can give theirs MSN, :grinning: , so this have to be my first fan club, so I´m in!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow this has grown very quickly. Well I'm in as well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Count me in :yes:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sign me up!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Count me in..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Count me in. Love the kid.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Put me in already! hehehehe
Gotta love the hair!

Sideshow Bob Rulez!


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

count it


----------



## FutureDraftPick (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## CooGa78 (Jan 3, 2005)

:headbang: count me in too


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll join the man can dunk and gas some of the best hair


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm in. Anderson is awesome.

Did you know he's #1 in the NBA in steals per turnover, and #2 in offensive rebounds per 48 minutes?

I love him.


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Count with me too!!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

85 Boards in 8 minutes so far tonight... another impressive game on the boards... also 5 points 1 assist 1 block and 1TO


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry... i meant 5 boards... ehheheh


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

Count me in, Anderson is my favorite player in the NBA right now....He'll never catch Mark Price, but he may end up #2 on my all-time list. GO CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVS


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm down.


----------

